# YellowSno's 12 gallon long... now with bba problems :( (update 6/17/12)



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great looking stand, way overbuilt for a 12 gallon tank but peace of mind is paramount. Bummer on the doors.


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks real good, you gonna stain it, or just put some laquer on it? It'll look great either way. Good job, probably better built than the ones you buy in the store.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

not stain might paint it gray.. i dont think imma be able to make the doors even and its bothering me alot


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

You might be able to find some doors at your local Habitat for Humanity store.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

*update*

so i had the day off today... so i sanded the heck outta the stand... the doors are still a bit uneven but at least they close... i also stained and polyed the stand... after the black stain / poly the stand looks very nice... and u dont notice the uneven doors unless you look really close...

i also received the tank /light/substrate/seiryu rocks/ filter/ heater today... so im almost ready to go... the only thing left is the wood from tom... (yep.. i want toms wood  )

i cant post pictures right now cuz image shack is down for me... but when im able to ill post


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

whoah, do you have a putting green in your back yard? Oh yeah, nice stand...


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Ya great looking stand. It does look like a putting green.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

very cool, ill follow along bro.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

i got the pictures to work...
yes its a putting green...
no its not mine ... i enlisted the help of my friend that had some of the tools i needed to make the stand... ever since then the stand has been at his house drying and stuff (along with the mess  )



















whats going in the tank... along with the tank


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks exciting bro, my 12 long is coming on Monday!
Can't wait to see your final product!


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

nice stand! doors are really a btch but yours look really nice. good job!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

What light is that?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh nice, you finally got your 12 gallon. Nice rocks btw.


----------



## jingleberry (Mar 1, 2012)

Great looking stand and rocks! 

I believe that's the Marineland LED Double Bright lights.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice stand!
May I know how much it cost total to make it?


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

A lot it would have been cheaper for me to get premade kitchen cabinets with some sorta counter top ... However... I think my high cost was due to the fact that I didn't have all the wood working materials I needed... If u got a friend with all of the wood working materials then the cost would equal a cabinet u buy


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

so with the last coating of paint on... just need the bottom shelf in... in which i will cut to fit between the legs of the cabinet... and it will be good to go... since i have work the next 5 days i wont be able to do anything till wednesday...


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great looking paint job and stand.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

wood came in yesterday... stand is dry... wiped dry the stand... (which is waterproof thanks to a polyurethane layer... not gonna need that rubber mat anymore) now testing tank with water... and played around with toms wood










and the left over peices of wood... which is enough for me to scape 2 12 gallon long... this is why i keep going back to tom for all my wood needs


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice stand! But the depth too much no? Looks like you can put two 12 gallon side by side.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

the depth is a bit much but thats because the tanks gonna be moved forward a little so i can drill holes into the back for tubing to come out through the top of the stand


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

so thanks to the excitment and the couldnt sleep thinking about how to do the tank... i called out of work today... (im sick with aquascaping...) played around with the peices of wood... i think i like how it came out... so today im gonna fill the tank with substrate and set up the filter and everything and have a go at it ....

just wondering how people feel about the way the wood is set up... there are still alot of peices inside the box so i can toy with the wood scape...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I like the concave approach. Good first try for sure. It helps that you have some sick pieces to work with!


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

torn... should i use the seiryu rocks or no...


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd use them, but I wouldn't space them out like that. Maybe put them all to one side of the tank.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

like this????


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Yup exactly. Now you can have some plants poking out from all around them stones in the back. And in the front center and right you have enough space for a nice-looking ground cover.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

so this 









over this?


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

well having all the wood soak now and thinking about how to set up the wood scapeand weather i want rocks or not...... also connected the heater and filter....


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

off today... goals are to get the substrate ready... get some poles up to hold up the lighting... and wash and resoak the wood


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

update: 5/10/12
so stand is finish... lights are up... timer in... substrate settled... and on top of all that joraan from the forum helped me out with some last min blyxa (this guy really has some nice stuff)
[sorry about the pictures... all i have is a iphone to take pictures with]




































future plans... plumb a 10lb co2, planting some dhg away from the rocks on the other side, and plant some erios between the rocks


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

so today with the help of another tpt member (Heartnet) .. i rescaped the tank with some of his ideas... (imo i love the hardscape and gonna keep it that way... )



















now im thinking for foreground plant imma use elocharis belem and hope to get a really good cover over all the front and over the ends of the wood. if anyone has any other suggestions im all ears as in my final scape i want the eyes to lead to the center where the wood sort of comes together... giving that walking into a forest look... with a big meadow of forground plant in front..... i plan to use some moss in the wood... maybe where the woods come together... to give it that dark look that your going into a dense area... 

chime in on thoughts and ideas...

future plans : get the co2 going with a inline diffuser, change tubing to clear vinyl and get a lily intake, setting up the spray bar to go over the whole tank, rob friend of dslr camera (it really does help knowing someone who does small filming projects and has a back yard with a putting green to build stuff in), stocking the tank (current fauna ideas are : scarlet badis, sakura red cherries, amano shrimps, ottos)

People i need to give credit to
Joraan: the blyxa is gonna be awesone
GordanRichards: the parva did very well emersed
Heartnet: yea i think we hit with the hardscape... it really does grow on you


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

nice scape  can't wait to see all that wood covered in moss


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice change on the scape, the clear vinyl will most likely become waterlogged and turn opaque white.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Nice change on the scape, the clear vinyl will most likely become waterlogged and turn opaque white.



damn... what if i clean constantly... cuz i agree with heart that the green eheim tubing is ugly looking and really offsets the scape...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Love this scape...much much better!


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

so i recieved my plants the other day and went to work planting the tank... the emersed belem is higher then i thought it would be... so i planted gonna wait a bit then trim the tops off...

picture in the daytime...










*People i need to give credit to*
Joraan: the blyxa is gonna be awesone
GordanRichards: the parva did very well emersed
Heartnet: yea i think we hit with the hardscape... it really does grow on you :red_mouth
nilocg: damn thats alot of belem... only used 1/4
sewingalot: i got both your belem and nilocg belem.. cept yours is submersed... wonder which one will grow faster and better submerged (btw still dunno who won with that whole betting of ass thing  )
plantbrain: wood looks so much better in person... and after toying with it a bit... i liked the original layout but this one is sooo much better  
cookymonster760: your rocks my scape


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

will take a night pic tonight when the lights come on


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Following this. Awesome tank, makes me want a long tank.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

lights on


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

looking real nice. i dig itroud:


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

What I personally can't wait for is everything to grow in and the money to change out the pipes to glass and tubing to clear I think it's gonna be awesome and my little away from home at home


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

sweet


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Keep us updated on the E. Belem transition. Its always done great for me.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> Keep us updated on the E. Belem transition. Its always done great for me.


I'm curious cuz when it came in it looks a bit tall I think I read somewhere they get a bit taller when grown emersed... When I try to get it submerged again will the new runners grow short???


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Ive grown belem for a while now. What I've seen is that mature belem gets lengthy regardless of immersed or emersed. I haven't seen a difference between in or out of the water. I think it has something to do with trying to get more light when it gets too thick. It tries to grow higher.

It will probably come in short, let us know.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

did some trimming today of the belem... seems to be growing in well... also havent set up the co2 yet but it seems that everything is growing well and no algae issues... so i may for go the co2 all together but i do have in stand by... fish and shrimp are loving the setup... added a neon tetra i had since it was a baby and a scarlet badis that survived usps


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

This is a nice looking tank. You're really using the extra length well. Good luck on your belem.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

im wondering if i really need to pump the co2... it seems like everything is growing in... i see roots in the blyxa from the sides of the tank... the leaves of the parva are getting longer... and there are new side shoots from the belem all over... and i havent even set up to the co2 yet or started the ei dosing...


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

If you can get away without algae and no co2, i'd keep it the way it is. Is that the Double Bright? Take a few pics of the belem up close. Seems to be growing pretty good for no co2.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

things are starting to fill in ... the blyxa is growing in on the back... i see new runners of the belem in the front and middle... and the parva is climbing out between the wood... 

on top of that... my tank is a love shack... i see a bunch of red ramshorn eggs on the glass... as well as preggo sakuras or fire reds or cherries (i kinda threw them all together to mix up the batch then gonna cull)

also started plumbing in co2 at 45 bubbles a miniute or 1 bubble ever 1.3 seconds (i think the math is correct... i just counted the bubbles and had a stop watch and hit stop at 60 seconds)

and started my ei dosing of the tank...


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

im wondering if i should wrap flame moss on some of the branches or place some anubias nana petite where the branches join together... at intersections...


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

yellowsno said:


> im wondering if i should wrap flame moss on some of the branches or place some anubias nana petite where the branches join together... at intersections...


Great looking tank! I'm jealous of people who can grow blyxa, mines always melts for some reason. I was wondering... what is the scotch tape on the bottom of the tank for? 

And as for adding something to the branches, it will create contrast between the foreground and the background. I can't wait to see it! I bet you're adding it right now. lol


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

yellowsno said:


> im wondering if i should wrap flame moss on some of the branches or place some anubias nana petite where the branches join together... at intersections...


I say moss it.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

Kai808 said:


> Great looking tank! I'm jealous of people who can grow blyxa, mines always melts for some reason. I was wondering... what is the scotch tape on the bottom of the tank for?
> 
> And as for adding something to the branches, it will create contrast between the foreground and the background. I can't wait to see it! I bet you're adding it right now. lol



I'm not doing the moss yet as I'm really pondering the Anubias petite since it will give a more leafy look to the branches... Ohh and the tape was to help me figure out the golden rule of scaping for the tank which was 3:2 initially it was for everything in the middle more towards one side... Instead now everything is on the sides with the space in the center


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

ill post some pictures tonight as the weekend was buzy and the next few weeks are gonna be buzy... but so far everything is growing in... i may need to move around some parva as its starting to come foward past the foreground... so im going to find some space between the rocks and branches to put it so its away from the front... im loving the grassy overall look to the tank ...


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Love the dw. Forgot to mention to you when you were over, I have a pipe bender incase you wanted to hang anymore lights over your tanks... Nice work on the 12g dude...


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> Love the dw. Forgot to mention to you when you were over, I have a pipe bender incase you wanted to hang anymore lights over your tanks... Nice work on the 12g dude...



thanks for the offer... however.. i dont want more lights... i think i have more then enough... im not gonna jinx myself... buttttt.... i think i found my balance


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

and here are the pics... didnt get a chance to trim but the hairgrass is growing in quicker then i thought... and growing pretty tall... same with the blyxa... might have to start trimming... parva is growing tall but not wide so ill wait a bit longer before i decide anything with them... 

lost one sakura red (so sad.. she was completely red... even her legs...) but other then that every other female is berried...)

pondering what fish to put... something colorful and schools well... and that doesnt eat shrimps (i already have cardinals... but i want something else...)


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Looking good! I'm liking all the grass-like plants. Can't wait until it fills in.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

so i did my water change today... added some flame moss to the branches... i think it will look nice when grown in... however i looked VERY closely to the branches to what looks like bba... and sure enough it is ... i dunno what i wanna do to clean it.. its small... but it has that bushy bba look... and i dont know whats cuasing it... i may increase the co2 but im afraid its going to stress out all my preggo shrimps and baby red rams i have running about 

... any suggestions welcomed...


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

If you are worried about stressing your livestock I would pull the wood out and treat it in another tank. You can use Seachem Excel on the BBA then or H2O2 but it will damage your moss.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

yea i dont wanna move the wood scape... i may do VERY little on top of the bba when i do water change....


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

yellowsno said:


> yea i dont wanna move the wood scape... i may do VERY little on top of the bba when i do water change....


No need to wait till WC. Turn off filter/Powerhead etc no water movement and treat bba with H2O2, wait 15-20 minutes and you are good to go.


----------

